# Bathroom fan vents



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

I’ve been using a regular roof vent with an Exhaust Vent Adapter made by Lamanco to vent bathroom fans.

I started doing it this way because a Property Manager that I work for did not want a regular bathroom fan vent with a damper. He said they had problems with that type freezing shut in the winter.

This adapter I’ve been using has a damper but it’s located inside the attic.

I’m currently paying 11.6 for a 750 vent and 5.75 for the adapter. 

I’m thinking about switching to a vent that has the flange built into it. What kind do you recommend?

Since that photo was taken I’ve changed the way we secure the pipe to the flange, we now use a metal pipe clamp that you tighten with a screw driver.

You have probably seen vent pipes that have come loose, so I figured I had better come up with a way to make it doesn’t happen.


----------



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

I think one might want a orange cone for that area of board sheathing notched and unsupported by any visible blocking... is that a ply clip? At least until the roof is back on!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

We have always used Broan damper vents and they are available at the suppliers or at the local Menards Big Box Stores for about $10 Bucks less, so I stock up on them and buy out all of their stock every time I go there.

Ed


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Broan damper vents*



Ed the Roofer said:


> We have always used Broan damper vents and they are available at the suppliers or at the local Menards Big Box Stores for about $10 Bucks less, so I stock up on them and buy out all of their stock every time I go there.
> 
> Ed


I went to Home Depot today and they have a Broan kit with 8' of pipe for $20


----------



## Ronin321 (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah i don't know about that plywood either. it looks like the old 3/8 that are on many homes here in Sterling Heights with improper ventilation. anyways, about the damper vents, i too prefer the Broan. you will have to buy the adapter, the only one piece units i've seen were made of plastic, and they tend to buckle and raise the shingles over time. they also tend to crack in the winter even when installed with hand nails.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

we use baffled bathroom vents because placing a regular mushroom vent low on the roof makes it prone to back up. In addition a regular vent is not baffled, unless of coarse your adapter is baffled, and air will blow into the batroom. Nothing like taking a shower and feeling a cold breeze. 

If you buy the vent without the duct hose, it's alot less. There's no need for the kit, since the hose should already be there. 

We use Broan.


----------

